# Akarok menni oda.



## wanipa

Szia!

1.
The sentence learned is:
Oda akarok menni.

Question:
Is it wrong to say it like this?
Akarok menni oda.

2.
The sentence learned is:
Az autó van ott.

Question:
Is it wrong to say it like this?
Az autó ott van.

Köszi!


----------



## AndrasBP

Szia!



wanipa said:


> Question:
> Is it wrong to say it like this?
> Akarok menni oda. *X*


It is wrong.

.


I'll try to formulate a rule for word order:

*Whatever the emphasis is on, precedes the verb.*



wanipa said:


> 2.
> The sentence learned is:
> Az autó van ott.


This means "It is the *car *which is there." (not the bus or the motorbike)
"Az autó" precedes the verb "van", so there is special emphasis on "the car".



wanipa said:


> Question:
> Is it wrong to say it like this?
> Az autó ott van.


Also correct, but the meaning is different from the previous sentence.
"The car is *there*." (not here)
"Ott" precedes the verb, so the emphasis is on "there".


----------



## wanipa

Alright, thanks a lot!

I've not thought of the tiny things till you've explained me so clearly.

Thanks again!


----------



## francisgranada

AndrasBP said:


> ....It is wrong .... I'll try to formulate a rule for word order: *whatever the emphasis is on, precedes the verb.....  *


I do  understand what want to you say, neverthless in my opinion the sentence "Akarok menni oda" is not _a priori_ wrong. If the _verb itself _is  emphasised, than it's ok.  For example "_Akarok _menni oda (= _nem muszáj _oda mennem, nem azért megyek oda, mert _muszáj, _etc _..._)".


----------



## AndrasBP

francisgranada said:


> I do understand what want to you say, neverthless in my opinion the sentence "Akarok menni oda" is not _a priori_ wrong.


Yes, you're right, I didn't consider a possible emphasis on "akarok".
It *is* wrong, however, if you mean to say "oda akarok menni".


----------

